# 2 Monitore einer zum surfen einer zum zocken



## Hawkzton (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

habe mir überlegt für meinen Rechner noch einen 2. Monitor anzuschließen... 
ich wollte auf einem Monitor zocken und auf dem anderen vielleicht den erweiterten Desktop anzeigen lassen, während dem zocken, um zu surfen usw.

geht das überhaupt? oder ist es sogar möglich den richtiges desktop dort anzeigen zu lassen... irgendnen programm/script welches sagt, wenn spiel an, dann desktop auf erweiterten Bildschirm.

und kann ich dann z.B. Filme über beide angucken?

Wäre cool, wenn mir da mal welche Tipps geben könnte.

Grüße
Danny


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Juni 2013)

Budget? 
Grösse?
Auflösung?

Wären wichtig


----------



## BikeRider (5. Juni 2013)

Ich würde da Dell U 2412m empfehlen. Benutze ich auch.


----------



## Superwip (5. Juni 2013)

Was hast du denn jetzt für einen Monitor?

Der Zweitmonitor sollte ~die selbe Höhe wie der erste besitzen; prinzipielle Hürden gibt es keine, in Vollbildspielen kannst du aber natürlich nicht einfach mit der Maus auf den zweiten Bildschirm fahren.


----------



## marcus022 (5. Juni 2013)

Jup wie Superwip schreibt gehst du back to desktop wenn du während des  spielens (Vollbild) auf den Zweitmonitor klickst es sei denn du spielst  im Fenstermodus.




dNyForFame schrieb:


> ist es sogar möglich den richtiges desktop dort anzeigen zu lassen


 
Das geht glaube ich nicht. Du kannst dir natürlich aussuchen welcher der Primäre sein soll.




dNyForFame schrieb:


> und kann ich dann z.B. Filme über beide angucken?


 
Das geht nur wenn beide Bildschirme dieselbe Auflösung haben. Aber  mit nem Rand in der Mitte macht das nicht wirklich Spass oder ?  Oder  meintest du zwei Filme gleichzeitig gucken ?? 

Ansonsten ist es schon ne schöne Sache. Ich habe vor einigen Monaten meinen alten 19 Zoll Flat (5:4) entstaubt und benutze ihn seitdem als Zweitmonitor und möchte es nicht mehr missen. Es gibt da verschieden Spielereien z.B. kannst du zwei unterschiedliche Hintergrundbilder benutzen.


----------



## Superwip (5. Juni 2013)

> Das geht glaube ich nicht. Du kannst dir natürlich aussuchen welcher der Primäre sein soll.


 
Kommt auf das OS an; bei Windows 8 und diversen anderen Betriebssystemen sowie auch bei älteren Windowsversionen mit Modifikationen kann man die Taskleiste auf mehrere Monitore erweitern.


----------



## Laudian (5. Juni 2013)

Ich empfehle Ultramon um die Taskleiste auf den zweiten Monitor zu strecken. Das Programm kostet zwar ordentlich, dafür bietet es eine Menge nette Funktionen für den Dualmonitorbetrieb 

Vom Filme gucken über 2 Monitore würde ich aber dringend abraten. Der Rand in der Mitte macht das echt unschön. Zum Surfen würde ich auch einen 4:3 Monitor einem 16:9 Monitor vorziehen, Breitbild sorgt da nur für einen größeren Rand.


----------



## Hawkzton (7. Juni 2013)

@der-pcnutzer hast du nur meinen ersten Satz gelesen, ich wollt keine Kaufberatung.

aber wo man schonmal beim Thema ist.

Ich habe im moment den S24A350H hier
würde mir dann den nochmal kaufen, habe aber den nachfolger S24B350H entdeckt(hier).

Wieso ist der neuere ganze 70-90 euro billiger? für mich haben die eigentlich keinen Unterschied.
Wäre lieb, wenn mir da einer sagen könnte wo der Unterschied liegt.


So und nun zum richtigen Thema,

stimmt, wenn ich Vollbild spiele kann ich mit der Maus nicht rüber stimmt schon,
und wegen Filme gucken, habe gehofft der Rand stört vielleicht nicht so extrem, aber ihr sagt ja schon, dass es stört.

@Laudian 

einen 4:3 Monitor hätte ich direkt parat, aber verstehe nicht wieso das besser sein soll? wieso größerer Rand?



Danke für die vielen Antworten!

Gruß
Danny


----------



## marcus022 (9. Juni 2013)

dNyForFame schrieb:


> stimmt, wenn ich Vollbild spiele kann ich mit der Maus nicht rüber stimmt schon


 


dNyForFame schrieb:


> hast du nur meinen ersten Satz gelesen


 
Du scheinst auch nicht richtig gelesen zu haben 



marcus022 schrieb:


> Jup  wie Superwip schreibt gehst du back to desktop wenn du während des   spielens (Vollbild) auf den Zweitmonitor klickst es sei denn du spielst   im Fenstermodus.



Du kannst also schon rüber, aber ...




dNyForFame schrieb:


> wieso größerer Rand?


 
Manche Seiten haben kein 16:9 Format somit hast du links und rechts relativ breite Ränder. Ist aber halb so schlimm. PCGH z.B. bietet NATÜRLICH auch eine höhere Auflösung an


----------



## Laudian (9. Juni 2013)

Es stört den Lesefluss aber, wenn die Zeilen zu lang/breit sind, man braucht dann länger um von einer Zeile in die nächste zu springen. Ich habe einen 16:9 Monitor und einen 4:3 Monitor am PC, es ist echt unschön Text im Breitbildformat zu lesen.
Deswegen haben alle guten Websites auch rechts und links jede Menge Rand, selbst bei 4:3 Bildschirmen noch.
Hier mal ein Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige für mich sinnvolle pro Argument wäre, dass man auf einem einem entsprechend breiten Monitor 2 Fenster nebeneinander setzen kann, z.B. Browser + MSI Afterburner. Aber entweder zocke ich, dann sind Teamspeak, GPU-Z und der Afterburner auf meinem 2. Desktop, oder ich surfe, dann ist da ein Browser.

Und zugegebenermaßen eignet sich ein 16:9 Monitor besser zum Filme gucken... Wenn ich zocke "höre" ich den Film aber ohnehin mehr als dass ich ihn sehe. Und bei nem 16:9 Monitor ist das rechte Ende vom Bild dann so weit weg dass man den Kopf schon weit drehen muss um was zu sehen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Juni 2013)

@dNyForFame: Der S24B350H ist der Nachfolger. Den S24A350H würde ich für über 200€ niemals kaufen. Das ist er einfach nicht wert. Die 150€ des S24B350H sind in Ordnung.
Mit Hardware ist es nunmal so, dass EOL (End of Life) Produkte massiv im Preis steigen, anstatt zu fallen, demnach ist der neue 90€ teurer geworden und nicht der neuere billiger. 
Wie sieht es denn mit deiner Hardware aus (zocken über 3 Monitore zieht 60% an Leistung)? Theoretisch wären ja 2 weitere S24B350H im Budget, oder?
Wie sieht es mit dem Platz aus, passen auf deinen Schreibtisch überhaupst 2/3 Monitore?
IPS Panels eignen sich für Multimonitoring mit großen Aufstellungswinkeln wesentlich besser, aber in dem Fall hast du nunmal schon nen TN.


----------



## Hawkzton (13. Juni 2013)

hmm zum zocken 3 Bildschirme, ich weiß nicht ... finde das ist too much und wenn ich 2 hätte würde ich ebenfalls auf einem weiter zocken^^

danke für die erklärung zwischen alt und neu!

Ich dachte mir vielleicht auch, dass ich einfach zocke und vordem zocken oder beim minimieren des spiels einfach Facebook + Teamspeak im erweiterten Bildschirm lege, um zu sehen wer schreibt und was & wer Teamspeak joint usw.

Grüße und Danke für die ganzen Antworten!
Danny


----------

